# Snapper I55223 w/ Tecumseh 5.5hp... no air filter?!



## ls3c6 (Aug 4, 2011)

Downloaded the manual for the blower, says "refer to the engine owner's manual" for engine info... that isn't available online.

I can't for the life of me find any type of air filter on this thing, anyone familiar with it? Need to change the oil too, what grade? Runs and works fine just getting ready for winter!


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

ls3c6 said:


> Downloaded the manual for the blower, says "refer to the engine owner's manual" for engine info... that isn't available online.
> 
> I can't for the life of me find any type of air filter on this thing, anyone familiar with it? Need to change the oil too, what grade? Runs and works fine just getting ready for winter!


is this a "snow" blower? a number of snow blowers do not have air filters given the fact they are normally used to blow snow, which i guess does not act like dirt or grass dust and end up in the engine.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

most snow blowers do NOT have a air filter....just a shield to reduce the amount of snow getting in to carb....most use 10w30 motor oil...just like in your car...


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

I agree with both posters,no air filter on snow blowers.I use 10w-30 synthetic oil in both of my snow blowers and have had no problems with starting below zero degrees.I also add Seafoam and/or stabilizer to all my gasoline.Hope this helps.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

No air filters on snowblowers. All of the debris normally caught by an air filter is covered by snow and the snow will ice up/plug a filter on a sm engine. I also use a synthetic oil in the winter. Unit cranks/starts easier.


----------

